# SOS!!!! Noisy marineland penguin 200 and inlaws coming!



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

HELP! My inlaws are coming to our little home for the first time and will be staying in the guest room which is where my largest tank is. After 4 years of running smoothly, the Marineland Penguin 200 has started making a slight grinding noise, that is very annoying! 

I have read something about rubbing petrolium jelly on the impeller to get it to stop but would like to know more. What do you think I should do? I want to try a couple of things before I buy a new impeller or impeller housing. They are coming next week!

Thanks!:help:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Have you pulled it all apart and cleaned it?


----------



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

As it has already been mentioned try cleaning it. Sounds like you might have something in the housing and while you ae in there you could use the petroleum jelly on the impeller and the rubber gaskets.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Possibly a small piece of gravel got into the impeller housing somehow.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys! I have taken it apart as best I can and cleaned it really well. No gravel/carbon/plants... I do have a sand based substrate so maybe the sand stirred up in the water changes has worn it down? I am getting some jelly tomorrow and plan on taking a filter brush and some serious elbow grease to it. 

What is really odd, and I just noticed this, is that there is a sound of rushing water, like it is coming back online, every 20 seconds that lasts for 10 seconds. Like water is being backed up and suddenly pushes out. I have cleaned all intakes and housing... guess I will let you know when I try it tomorrow!

In case this doesn't work... would it hurt the fish to turn the filter off while the in-laws sleep? I have had filters run continuously all my experience so would 8-10 hours hurt them? That may buy me some time in case I can't find out what is going wrong. 

Thanks!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

sounds to me like your impellar is worn out.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

jreich said:


> sounds to me like your impellar is worn out.


Yeah... that is what I am thinking... just want to try and fix it before spending the $$ to get a new one. I know time is running out... but I think my LFS stocks them. Any advice about how to tell?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

when the impellar is in the housing does it spin freely?
does it have any grooves worn into the shaft or the magnet?
are there any "chunks of stuff" stuck to the magnet or inside the housing?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

if it were me and the cleaning didn't work, I'd just grab a brand new penguin 200 and transfer the media into it.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldnt turn it off, it might hurt any cycle you have going on and when turned off, they tend to back up the gunk they suck up into the tank.

Best luck though!

(What about a small fan in the room while they sleep to make the noise less noticeable?)


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

CorrinaCorrina said:


> HELP! My inlaws are coming to our little home for the first time and will be staying in the guest room which is where my largest tank is. After 4 years of running smoothly, the Marineland Penguin 200 has started making a slight grinding noise, that is very annoying!
> 
> I have read something about rubbing petrolium jelly on the impeller to get it to stop but would like to know more. What do you think I should do? I want to try a couple of things before I buy a new impeller or impeller housing. They are coming next week!
> 
> Thanks!:help:


Fix it after they leave, this way they won't stay to long :hihi:


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

Jim_PA said:


> Fix it after they leave, this way they won't stay to long :hihi:



BEST IDEA EVER! Ha! 

Thanks guys! I am spending some serious time on it this weekend... :icon_conf


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

P.S. 

Good idea Myrr.... I was thinking of getting a ticking clock too. My man says "it just sounds like a fish tank" so not to worry. If he thinks it is good enough for his folks, I think it will be fine. It just bothers the crap out of ME


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

For anyone who cares... it was the impellar! Got a new one at my LFS today... it wasn't the exact specified one but they had a great lookalike from marineland in stock for $10 so I went for it. Totally fixed. Also... because I needed it... I put in some little time and effort and $$ (isnt that how it always goes) and am getting ready to post! YAY! So thanks to all


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Jim_PA said:


> Fix it after they leave, this way they won't stay to long :hihi:


Beat me to it.


----------

